# Northern NM Trails



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

This is a spicier version of what I posted on other forums only because of the lack of mud...lol. Second of 2 vids from our trip to Sipapu NM this year.

Sipapu 2016 2 A on Vimeo


----------

